# Do freshwater fish also need heaters?



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

Possibly gonna divide my tank, maybe just get another tank. I may be getting freshwater fish, but does anyone know if i will need a heater? also if i have my betta in a divided tank with freshwater will they be able to be healthy in 78 degree water? i planned on asking where i was gonna by but then i realized how stupid that was. even though this is a betta website, i know most of u guys know more then those employees at the stores... also if anyone has freshwater fish id love to see a pic and the type of fish and their home... thanks guys!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

There are a ton of different species of freshwater fish. From the coldwater koi and goldfish, to the tropical fish of the amazons, Taiwan, and Africa such as discus, angels, tetras, cory cats, and bettas. They all have hugely different needs. Unless you have a 10+ gallon tank, it is unlikely that you will be able to divide it for anything other than another betta.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

i have a 10 gal possibly gonna divided it 3/7 but we were thinking of getting a 3 gallon for the betta and put the heater that we have from the 10 gal in the 3 gal. and doing a freshwater tank w/o the heater in the 10gal. thats if freshwater dont need heaters...


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

There are no coldwater freshwater fish that I know of that can be kept in a 10 gallon. Goldfish need tanks that are 55+ in the long run. Any of the typical tropical community fish you can find in pet stores will need a heater.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Ya, you pretty much just need to pick up another heater.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

The majority of freshwater aquarium fish are tropical and do need heaters. The only coldwater fish I can even think of off the top of my head is a goldfish.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

ok!!! thanks so much guys!!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

White cloud mountain minnows are ok without heaters, if you don't live in the Arctic, but I wouldn't give them less than 10 gallons to themselves. In fact, there is no fish other than a betta that I would give less than 10 gallons to.


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

There are some community fish that would be OK in 7 gallons - but not many. It seems like kind of a weird idea. It's also possible that you'd be able to introduce your betta into a community tank and not have to divide it at all. You have a female betta, right? They are easier as they're less aggressive. I have a 10 gallon community tank with a female betta - I'm happy to give you some tips if you go this route regarding how to have a betta in the tank and what types of community fish might be compatible. It's a bit risky, but as long as you have a backup plan it can be a lot of fun. 

But as everyone else said, yes you'd need a heater. Most freshwater fish will be fine at 78 degrees, with the exceptions of goldfish and koi and a few other coldwater species that are harder to find anyway.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not sure females are necessarily less aggressive - I've had a girl who was far more aggressive than many males I've seen, and males so chilled they could live with fancy male guppies. I think it's more of an individual betta thing - females are just less aggressive towards other bettas than males. Sometimes.

But +1 on everything else - trying a community may be a better option than dividing.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

well the hubby is on board with Bettas, he fell in love with a beautiful crowntail and we scooped him right up!!! Divided the tank and my Violet doesnt have stress stripes!!! she loves to follow Giaus Baltar - new crowntail all around and flare at him and then swim away and act as if hes not there. Baltar just looks at her, hes only flared once... he likes to just go about his business!!! Heres the tank as of now, gonna get more plants this weekend...


----------

